# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Living in Jamaica >  I think it's OK now

## captaind

I hate security sh*t but I guess it necessary


Go to the "Living in Jamaica: forum here

http://negril.com/forum/forumdisplay...ing-in-Jamaica

----------

